# ESC/receiver/transmitter



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I have a question about the ESC, transmitter and receiver system. I usually bought the Turnigy receiver and transmitter and ESC, all in one set, recently, I saw some good ESCs like the Hobbywing water-proof ESC 60A 2s-3s. But unsure whether this ESC is compatible with Turnigy transmitter and receiver?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain said:


> I have a question about the ESC, transmitter and receiver system. I usually bought the Turnigy receiver and transmitter and ESC, all in one set, recently, I saw some good ESCs like the Hobbywing water-proof ESC 60A 2s-3s. But unsure whether this ESC is compatible with Turnigy transmitter and receiver?


 I'm not trying to be difficult, but you do know we play with trains, not cars? I can see no possible use for an ESC that supports 60Amps on a model railroad.
Having said that, it looks to me like those ESCs use the same old servo interface that most receivers use. I have some RCS ESCs in some of my trains and they operate just like a servo and provide a 5V power supply to the receiver. My receivers operate on 2.5Ghz and DSM2 so they are compatible with a wide variety of transmitters.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly the COVID-19 virus has put paid to my small item/small quantity sales.
Australia has suspended Economy Airmail and large letter airmail when exporting, meaning I can no longer supply an A$ 39 DSM2 programmable Automatic Bind Rx and send it to the USA for A$3.20.
From now on it will cost a minimum of A$21 for the same item.
Likewise my COBRA-260 and OMEGA-10 24 volt 100 Watt ESC's that are A$ 79 each.

Unless of course you buy 3 of them, and then postage is free.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

mymodeltrain said:


> I have a question about the ESC, transmitter and receiver system. I usually bought the Turnigy receiver and transmitter and ESC, all in one set, recently, I saw some good ESCs like the Hobbywing water-proof ESC 60A 2s-3s. But unsure whether this ESC is compatible with Turnigy transmitter and receiver?


 
Yes it is compatible with the Turnigy RX!

Michael


----------

